# wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?



## iryna74 (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte zuerst einen großen Lob an den Forumsinhaber / Administrator aussprechen. Das Forum ist klasse geworden, sowohl Aufbau und Funktionalität als auch Inhalt. Es macht sehr viel Spaß hier zu navigieren...

Nun habe ich eine Frage. In meinem Profil steht


> Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt, Ihre Beiträge zu bearbeiten.


Heißt es, dass ich es niemals machen kann oder muss ich bestimmte Anforderungen dafür erfühlen? Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache und wenn ich mich beeile, kann ich ein paar Fehler übersehen. Nun möchte ich die Augen von den anderen Forumsteilnehmern verschonen und meine Fehler korrigieren. Nächste mal ich gebe mir mehr Mühe.


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben das Editieren von Beiträgen zur Zeit noch abgeschaltet - ich denke aber mal das wir es zumindest eingeschränkt (sprich: nicht unendlich oft) demnächst aktivieren.

Ich hoffe damit ein wenig Licht ans Ende des Tunnels gebracht zu haben...


----------



## iryna74 (20. Feb. 2006)

danke

Viele Grüße
Iryna


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2006)

Ich schick dir gern eine PM sobald es aktiv ist...


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2006)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

Hallo,

registrierte Benutzer können ab jetzt:
bis 15min nach erstem speichern eines Beitrages diesen noch editieren.


----------



## Dr.J (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

@Joachim,

warum nach 15 min. Früher war es so, dass man editieren konnte, solange keine Antwort erfolgt ist. Finde ich persönlich besser.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

Hi Jürgen,

bin zwar nicht Joachim, aber Antworte trotzdem mal  

15 Min. sollten zum Editieren ausreichen, denn diese Funktion soll *hauptsächlich *"Schreibfehler" ausmerzen.


----------



## jochen (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

HLLO tHORSDEN !!!!!!!!!!!!

Könen wir nichd auf tswanzig Minuden erhöen, ich habe imer soooooooooo vile Schreipfeler ??....

Nochmals Lob führ`s "neue" Forum, habt ihr klasse gemacht.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

hi Jochen,

wenn Du soooo schreibst, nützen dir auch keine zwei Stunden!!


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

Hi,

mir steht es sicher nicht zu die Entscheidung zu treffen, aber nachdem ich jetzt meinen Beitrag in einem anderen Post nochmal gelesen habe und festgestellt habe das ich etwas wichtiges vergessen habe, bietet es sich doch an die BEARBEITEN-Funktion solange aktiviert zu lassen wie es noch keine Antwort gab.

Ich persönlich fände das besser.

*duckundweg*


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*

Hallo Oliver.

Da hast Du aber einen ganz besonders frischen Beitrag hervorgekramt. :smoki
*dickeStaubschichtabwisch*


Die Bearbeitungszeiten lassen sich mit unserer Forensoftware ausschließlich über die Zeit nach Erstellung steuern.

Dabei betragen die aktuellen "Fristen":
-für Änderungen am Thementitel/Präfix 10 Minuten
-für das Hinzufügen einer Umfrage 5 Minuten
-für das Editieren im Beitrag (Deine Frage) 60 Minuten

Das sollte reichen.... schließlich hat man vor dem Abschicken eines Beitrages noch die Möglichkeit per Vorschau alles Korrektur zu lesen.
Wenn wir Fehler in den Überschriften bemerken, werden sie meist von uns korrigiert. Ganz grobe Schnitzer in den Beiträgen bitte beim zuständigen Moderator melden. Er kann dann ggf. nachhelfen.


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: wann kann ich eigene Beiträge editieren?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver.
> Da hast Du aber einen ganz besonders frischen Beitrag hervorgekramt. :smoki
> *dickeStaubschichtabwisch*



Kaum in eurem Forum angekommen wühle ich eben den schlammigen Boden mal auf. 



Annett schrieb:


> Die Bearbeitungszeiten lassen sich mit unserer Forensoftware ausschließlich über die Zeit nach Erstellung steuern.
> 
> Dabei betragen die aktuellen "Fristen":
> -für Änderungen am Thementitel/Präfix 10 Minuten
> ...



Da ich eure Forensoftware von der administrativen Seite nicht kenne, wußte ich das nicht. Schade. Ich gebe dir Recht. IdR ( richtig abgekürzt  ) ist es ausreichend. Leider aber bestätigen die Ausnahmen die Regel. Nehmen wir das so hin. Soll ja kein Weltuntergang sein.



Annett schrieb:


> Das sollte reichen.... schließlich hat man vor dem Abschicken eines Beitrages noch die Möglichkeit per Vorschau alles Korrektur zu lesen.
> Wenn wir Fehler in den Überschriften bemerken, werden sie meist von uns korrigiert. Ganz grobe Schnitzer in den Beiträgen bitte beim zuständigen Moderator melden. Er kann dann ggf. nachhelfen.



Vorschau. Das ist die Funktion die einen Beitragsschreibenden normalerweise zum Lesen und korrigieren annimieren sollte.
Manchmal klappts manchmal eben nicht. :friede


----------

